# 9/30 Buck



## wallydog

Dropped the 9pt I have been watching today. He was the biggest that has been showing up, So decided if he gave me the shot I would take him. Shot him with my 2005 Bowtech & Slick Trick broad heads. Arrow's keep flying and deer keep dying. Very Thank full to be able to take this guy.


----------



## Bearcat

Congrats! Great looking deer. Very cool you got a live pic of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Wow- that is a dream buck for me. Congrats. . . a nice buck any way u slice it in my book.


----------



## Templeton

Wow nice buck congrats, nice shot too!!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap

Nice wide rack and tine length...


----------



## Lee in NEOH

Beautiful buck. Nice shooting.


----------



## Misdirection

Nice Buck Mike! Now you can get back to fishing!


----------



## wallydog

Thanks guy's ,I do need to Add, This was a city deer and was more of a harvest then a hunt. I watched this deer along with the people around me for a few years. The population around my house is around 30 to 40 deer Minus 4  right now. just plain stupid too many. I enjoyed watching him but time for reduction was at hand. I will also enjoy eating him and the other's that will follow him into my freezer. Good luck and good hunting or harvesting.
And yes I need to get back to Fishing


----------



## Carpn

Congratulations . Nice shooting one early but missing the sights and sounds of the rut kinda stinks . 

I think ya made the right decision though . Beautiful deer .


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC

YOU SHOULD HAVE MIKE DO A EUROPEON MOUNT FOR YOU HE DOES A GOOD JOB ON THOSE TO


----------



## ErieIslander

Nice buck!


----------



## 9Left

Thats a great buck, congrats! Nice shot placement too!


----------



## bobk

Really nice buck.


----------



## aquaholic2

wallydog said:


> Thanks guy's ,I do need to Add, This was a city deer and was more of a harvest then a hunt. I watched this deer along with the people around me for a few years. The population around my house is around 30 to 40 deer Minus 4  right now. just plain stupid too many. I enjoyed watching him but time for reduction was at hand. I will also enjoy eating him and the other's that will follow him into my freezer. Good luck and good hunting or harvesting.
> And yes I need to get back to Fishing


Good work, from another Slick Trick guy...another small hole in the perfect spot.....!


----------



## skiff

Good looking buck!


----------



## sherman51

congrats on a deer that I wouldn't have second thoughts about taking. I hunt public land in northern Indiana and have only seen a few deer that would match yours. but the ones I seen were to far away to shoot, or they never gave me a good shot. I have taken some nice deer for public land but they didn't have a rack the size of yours.
sherman


----------



## wallydog

Thanks All, Sherman I'm usually hunting Southern Ohio public land and have had some pretty good hunts after putting in the Time. Some pics from public and some Mullies. I have had some good luck over the years.


----------



## sherman51

those are some awesome bucks. I love your wall.
sherman


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Nice job Mike!!!






[/QUOTE]


wallydog said:


> Dropped the 9pt I have been watching today. He was the biggest that has been showing up, So decided if he gave me the shot I would take him. Shot him with my 2005 Bowtech & Slick Trick broad heads. Arrow's keep flying and deer keep dying. Very Thank full to be able to take this guy.


----------



## rangerpig250

Nice buck! Was that the one I saw at Mike the butchers house?


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck. Congrats!


----------



## wallydog

rangerpig250 said:


> Nice buck! Was that the one I saw at Mike the butchers house?


Yes that is it. Not sure if I'm gonna get a full mount or do a skull mount.


----------



## rangerpig250

wallydog said:


> Yes that is it. Not sure if I'm gonna get a full mount or do a skull mount.


Full mount! Nice buck!!!! I'm not to far from where you're at, haven't seen any that nice yet !


----------



## Bulldog1149

Nice buck wallydog


----------



## crittergitter

Good old Wallydog, congratulations. Well done good man!


----------



## wallydog

Picked up my mount today and I believe it turned out pretty good.


----------



## fastwater

wallydog said:


> Picked up my mount today and I believe it turned out pretty good.


That's a great looking buck and a great looking trio of them you have on the wall.
Congrats!


----------



## bobberbucket

That's a great looking mount! Nice buck!


----------

